# My 3yr TB rescue



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

She is in my pics(avatar) think her color is sorrel not positve. So She doesnt have much work done on her at all her feet look good even though i think they've never been done.. Haveing ferriar come out next week.. And vet to checkher teeth.. shes under weight. And i call her Sassy Brat cause she thinks shes a princess..lol (she kinda is though lol). So i never broke a horse before and im not sure if its different with TB but any advice would be awesome..(i absolutely love that this Horse Forum exsist)
:lol::lol:


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Whats the best


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol, breaking TB's isn't any different than breaking other horses. Just keep in mind that she is a hotblood, so she may have alot more "get-up-and-go" than some other breeds. This isn't a _rule,_ however. Every breed has it's highstrung ones as well as it's calm, placid horses 

Also, is she a reg. TB? In the pic it looks like she has a neck tattoo, & i've never known a TB to have one.
She is a sorrel btw (chestnut actually, if you go my TB standards, though it is the same basic color).


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

ok sweet thanks.. no thats not a tatto we where playn and did an indian theme one day braided and put feathers in mane and tail.. thats actually my handprint with some washable paint..lol


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

ooh lol


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

I agree with the above. My TB loves to move! Your best bet is to get her tired lunging before you get on her. 
I never have to ask twice for her to move faster. 
I don't have much experience with horses. The only TB I've ever worked with is mine. 
I don't lunge her often, but if I do I don't even bother asking for walk until she gets some energy out of her. She would walk, if asked, but I found she works much better when we do it with a positive attitude.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks For the tips.. im pretty nervous but i know she trusts me some. One day her and the horse in the pen next to her where (both in heat) well they where bumpin heads and i went out there to go see her and they where just being a little rough rearing and kicking a little. So i went to grab her halter (she didnt see me) and reared and then she caught me outa the corner of her eye Dropped down slowly (wich looked kinda funny Slow mo)and then came to me.. i was all warm inside(very happy).. So for a rescue malnurished horse i thought that was pretty awesome!!


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

Try to relax when you are with her. Horses can tell when you are nervous. 
She sounds like a good natured horse.

Just wondering; you said she is a rescue. Hope you don't mind me asking. Did you get her from a horse rescue? Or if not, how did you end up with her?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

welcome  haha I'm no good on advice but I must say this site is the best for it


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

My mom told me about some people who the economy crushed and they needed help with thier horses so i went to look at them and she wasnt in very good shape but really cute and i never owned my own horse so i was thrilled and picked her. they told me that they called her lil Diablo (lil devil) cause she had a biting problem. She tried to bite me once so i smacked her nose and she kinda looked at me like "OH guess im not getting away with that" and that was the last time. So i got pretty lucky Comin across her!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

KatCashen said:


> So i never broke a horse before and im not sure if its different with TB but any advice would be awesome.


Please get a professional trainer to break this horse.

You're more likely to get yourself hurt or killed and mess up a perfectly good horse, than to turn this animal into a decent working member of horsey society without professional help.

You're a noob with no horse breaking experience, and that's a very bad combination with an untrained TB.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Cant afford a trainer sry. but i have lots of friends that will help an they're pretty smart in that area. And the tips and advice im getting from these forums are from experience. So it helps. Thank you for your concern though and for both me and my horse. i will be giving this 110% and not half a$$ing anything! and im extremely patient! ill keep progress updates!


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

KatCashen said:


> My mom told me about some people who the economy crushed and they needed help with thier horses so i went to look at them and she wasnt in very good shape but really cute and i never owned my own horse so i was thrilled and picked her. they told me that they called her lil Diablo (lil devil) cause she had a biting problem. She tried to bite me once so i smacked her nose and she kinda looked at me like "OH guess im not getting away with that" and that was the last time. So i got pretty lucky Comin across her!


Glad it all worked out for you and her.  
That's really good that it didn't take much to fix her biting issue. 
I'm looking forward to your updates.

Speed Racer: I agree that it's the most sensible way. 
But I wouldn't say that just because she has no horse breaking experience she cannot do it. It depends on the individual person.
Some people have it in them, some don't.
When I got my TB I had no experience with horses at all. I mean I've seen them in TV, never worked one and as far as riding....well I got rides on ponies at a fair when I was a kid, lol.
My horse is safe, respectful and broke now.
The only help I ever got was from a forum people. The day I got my first horse I got on a forum and started asking questions. Those people really helped me. And yes, a lot of them gave me the exact same advice you just gave to KatCashen. 
I figured I'd try to go as far as I can and get a professional help when I hit a wall.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I really agree with SR.

Why not save for a bit for a trainer. 


It is so much better/easier if you start her right than having to fix the issues created when someone who did not know what they are doing made mistakes.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Alwaysbehind: i completely understand what your saying. Im not going to try anything im not sure of. I know for sure that i can do most of the ground work with her!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Your horse is only three, so you have time yet.  

I agree that even if you can't afford a trainer, you should seek the most professional help you can. If you could take one lesson a month with a reputable trainer, with your horse, you could have something to work on at home in between. 

I would not worry about beginning to ride her soon, but rather mastering the basics of handling her from the ground, teaching her to move away from your aids, teaching her voice commands, familiarizing her with any number of things, teaching her to follow your lead calmly, to cross water and poles and tarps on the ground. . . handle her feet and legs, introduce her to fly spray and bathing and clippers and tying and trailers. . . . 

Meanwhile, save your money for as many sessions with a good trainer as you can!

I trained the first horse I ever owned, when I was a kid, because I read "the black stallion", and didn't know any better. Thankfully, she was a miracle horse, who turned out lovely despite me. . . .;-) It can be done, but the potential for a bad outcome is much, much higher than working with a good trainer.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Payette: you and ALL4Crystal have been extremely awesome with your feed back and i will definately handle with care.. yea i know the riding isnt for a while and she under weight too so gotta get her weight up as well!!! THANKS!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

If you dont have a trainer, then id definitely say take it slow. It may be a year ebfore you even get to her back, but spend alot of time getting her used to listening to you on the ground, maybe sack her out with blankets & get her used to having stuff thrown on her. The most important thing with her (and any horse!) is to keep her thinking. Try new things.
If you do lunge her, dont run her in mindless circles for extended periods of time.Alot of people do this to tire a highstrung horse before riding, but the more you do it, the fitter the horse becomes & it will only take longer & longer each time to tire him/her out.
You can always try teaching tricks too. I know alot of people who are by no means trainers, but they have the patience & will to teach their horses to do really neat things (ex: rear on command, give hugs, bow, sit & even play fetch! ha ha!). 
(Oh & the biting thing is probably just an issue that developed when she was a foal (all foals like to nip) that never got corrected properly. If she's not coming at you with death in her eyes lol, it will be very easy to fix. Just give her a spank like you said, everytime she does it or even grab her lip & pinch it. Just dont hit her hard in the face because she may become headshy.)


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

payette said:


> I trained the first horse I ever owned, when I was a kid, because I read "the black stallion", and didn't know any better. Thankfully, she was a miracle horse, who turned out lovely despite me. . . .;-) It can be done, but the potential for a bad outcome is much, much higher than working with a good trainer.


 I agree, just dont be one of those ppl who send their horse off to a trainer but doesnt go themselves. It's best to learn how that particular trainer does things so that when you get the horse back she doesn't just revert back to her old ways within a month:wink:


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

lol yeah we havent got the lunging down yet.. lol when i try she like runs half a cirlce then walks to me and is like why mama..lol and its so cute i give her a hug and so yeah we are working on that.. lol thanks lilruffian and as i said before ill keep updates for you guys to read if you want.


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

KatCashen said:


> lol yeah we havent got the lunging down yet.. lol when i try she like runs half a cirlce then walks to me and is like why mama..lol and its so cute i give her a hug and so yeah we are working on that.. lol thanks lilruffian and as i said before ill keep updates for you guys to read if you want.


Oh don't hug her if she does that, no matter how cute you think it is. You are teaching her that it is OK not to listen. 
You are putting foundation down for all the upcoming training right now. She has to learn that she is not allowed to make her own decissions. She needs to do what she has been asked to. If you send her off she needs to keep doing what she was told until you stop her.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

If you can, try buying the book "Natural Horse-Man-Ship" by Pat Parelli. I'm not a "natural" fanatic, but i do like his theories & it gives you advice that really does make sense


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

lol ok yea i gotta go get a whip (i know its not to use on her) for the lunge!! i will look for that book.. i would like to expirience a good trainer when i get the money saved but not dropping her off or anything id be there learning as well!!


----------

